# Considering building false wall for acoustical screen



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I am thinking about upgrading my existing home theatre & installing an acoustical screen & hide speakers behind false wall. I have looked at allot of online pics of false wall framing examples & curious about the framing around the screen itself. Is the screen to fit inside the framing or on the framing?


----------



## DevonD (Apr 27, 2009)

Most I have seen the screen is mounted on the backside of the frame with a rail type system. For example, my viewable screen width is 10 feet wide. The actual material extends 2" past the frame on either side so the screen materials width is about 10' 4". Those extra 2" on either side are covered by the frame.

I just saw that you're in Ontario. Check out Elunevison. They are in Ontario and make an awesome A/T screen.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah I am ordering my 140 inch 2.35 AT screen from Elunevision. Currently building front stage and false wall.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

On our setup we did the following...
1: we attached a board to our ceiling that came down far enough from the ceiling to give us a mounting point for the top of the AT screen frame.

2: we built a stage to have the screen rest its bottom edge on.

3: we are building removable side panels that have GOM covering them (to still have access to the rear area without removing the screen).


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Our build is similar to yours. Our stage will be done the week & then onto the false wall. How are you building the side panels? Will they be pressure fitted between screen & side walls? Will the panels be flush with edge of screen or will your panels stand out further to give your screen build in recessed look?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> Our build is similar to yours. Our stage will be done the week & then onto the false wall. How are you building the side panels? Will they be pressure fitted between screen & side walls? Will the panels be flush with edge of screen or will your panels stand out further to give your screen build in recessed look?


I am debating between putting a hinge on one end or pressure fitted. My side panels will be angled toward the side walls as one side has my equipment rack enclosure built there.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I just noticed you have a 195 inch screen. . That must be a wall to wall screen. I thought my 140 inch was large. Now I understand why your screen sits on the stage. Your throw distance must put your projector in your neighbours backyard. Wow!

I will pressure fit panels on both sides to access speakers from either side of the screen. The 2 x 4 screen wall will start once stage is finished this week.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> I just noticed you have a 195 inch screen. . That must be a wall to wall screen. I thought my 140 inch was large. Now I understand why your screen sits on the stage. Your throw distance must put your projector in your neighbours backyard. Wow!
> 
> I will pressure fit panels on both sides to access speakers from either side of the screen. The 2 x 4 screen wall will start once stage is finished this week.


My throw distance is 19'... We have a HT that was converted from a 2 car garage.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah saw that in your build thread. Looks amazing. My throw distance is 18 ft. Don't have projector yet but looking at Sony VPL-HW55ES. I hope its bright enough at 1700 lumens. Elunevision screen has gain of 1.2.
I will audition it later this month.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> Yeah saw that in your build thread. Looks amazing. My throw distance is 18 ft. Don't have projector yet but looking at Sony VPL-HW55ES. I hope its bright enough at 1700 lumens. Elunevision screen has gain of 1.2.
> I will audition it later this month.


You can always mask down to a size you are happy with.:T


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

This will be my last upgrade so going as big as I can. I know I am pushing it but you only live once plus my wife is in full agreement. Also auditioning Goldenear Triton ones later this month. Waiting for call from dealer


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> This will be my last upgrade so going as big as I can. I know I am pushing it but you only live once plus my wife is in full agreement. Also auditioning Goldenear Triton ones later this month. Waiting for call from dealer


I told my wife I was setting up the HT for as big of a picture as possible... I don't plan on upgrading other than getting a AVP (down the road as I now have enough power amps), and a brighter short throw projector... preferably a LED (I thought the one Panasonic had out would be good but it tested out way lower than it was spec'd to (3500 lumens for a business projector, which tells me it won't be too long before we have one that will be good enough for me)


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

The Sony VPL-HW55ES according to Projector Central calculates foot lamberts at 14 for 140 inch screen. Hoping that number would have been higher say 16 or 17. I will audition the projector later this month so I will get to see first hand how bright the Sony is on a similar screen. Another option is to get the screen with higher gain say 1.4 however I have read the gain is not evenly applied across the entire screen leaving you with hot spots etc.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Front stage will be complete in a few days. Will post some pics when done then onto false wall construction.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I have finally completed the front stage & false wall. 

Some background

The front stage spans 16 ft wide by 8 feet deep. The sub structure is 2 by 10's with 16 inches oc filled with insulation covered with 3/4 inch plywood. The front curve is 1/8 inch oak veneer with same material on stair risers. In hindsight probably should have used 1/4 inch given it will be covered with carpet. I have to tell the installers to perhaps glue carpet to curve rather then tack or nail. 
I have left 30 inches of space behind wall for mains & centre channel. The space gets filled quickly once speakers/traps & wall acoustic material is installed.

This week I hope to install front bass tri traps stacked in the front corners & 2 inch Manson Akoustic liner to deaden the entire front wall. Also waiting for carpet guys to install carpet over front stage up to false wall.

I will order the Triton Ones & Super Center XL shortly. Anxious to get them setup.

I have attached theatre room pic


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Once the carpeting & acoustical treatment is installed I will begin to install screen wall panels covered with black speaker cloth. Not sure how to attach panels to false wall framing. One option is to build them slightly oversized & then pressure fit them to screen wall structure. Another option would be to use magnets to facilitate easy access to behind the screen & speakers while maintaining good contact with framing structure. Looking for some advice to complete this phase. 

The final phase is to order the Sony VPL-HW55ES projector & Elunevision 140 inch fixed 2.35 Audio Weave screen. I will order through Eastporters. Their local & have a good reputation in the community.

I will provide updates as I make progress.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> Once the carpeting & acoustical treatment is installed I will begin to install screen wall panels covered with black speaker cloth. Not sure how to attach panels to false wall framing. One option is to build them slightly oversized & then pressure fit them to screen wall structure. Another option would be to use magnets to facilitate easy access to behind the screen & speakers while maintaining good contact with framing structure. Looking for some advice to complete this phase.
> 
> The final phase is to order the Sony VPL-HW55ES projector & Elunevision 140 inch fixed 2.35 Audio Weave screen. I will order through Eastporters. Their local & have a good reputation in the community.
> 
> I will provide updates as I make progress.


Either way would work with magnets... Oversize I think would look a little better as it gives you a deeper looking frame around the screen. We are building our velvet screen around the screen about 4" deep and 3" wide. By going this way it gives more of a shadow box look and really helps cut down on the light reflection... As a matter of fact i am looking at removing my height channels to move the screen back 2 more feet and then shadow box it 2 more feet deep. I made this decision after I made 4' deep panels for the ceiling covered in ProStar velvet... I was shocking how much better it looked! :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It's a good idea to have access behind the screen..so either magnets or velcro to hold your panels in place..


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Sounds great. Do you have any pics of the Pro Star Velvet?


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah forgot about Velcro & it has good holding power. 
Agreed I need to get behind screen periodically to make changes to speakers treatments etc. I could always permanently close one side of front stage panel configuration & just setup one access point to gain access to behind screen.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> Sounds great. Do you have any pics of the Pro Star Velvet?


I posted a few with my camera phone yesterday in my build thread. Up close it is not quite as black as the Joannes Royal Velvet, but as soon as you get a few feet away they look the same. When I had some friends look at it last night they commented that the screen seemed to be a couple of feet from the ceiling now, when before it was only a few inches (6"). The illusion almost makes the picture look smaller, and the wall taller. :T


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I just confirmed the carpet guys will be here Thursday to carpet the stage area including stairs etc. The acoustical treatments should be delivered on Friday. I will install the Akoustic liner on front stage wall & front corner bass traps on the weekend. I will install side wall 4 inch thick panels once speakers are delivered & setup so I can use the mirror test to locate 1st reflections. I am guessing the Triton Ones will be here in a couple of weeks.


----------

